# ¿Porqué Gentoo?

## X.Cyclop

Se que esta pregunta es muy común, pero quiero cambiar de distro y pienso que Gentoo es una opción pero quiero saber porqué.   :Smile: 

Bueno. Usé por unos meses Suse 10.0 hasta que cambié a la versión 10.1 y ya no me gustó porque estaba muy lento, además de que no me gusta mucho el YaST.

Estuve usando como por 2 meses Ubuntu Dapper Drake, pero me harté de que en todas las ventanas aparezcan mezclas de colores, como si tuviera un error mi tarjeta de video. No pienso intentar solucionarlo otra vez, porque ya desconfiguré el X-Server 2 veces.

Pienso que estas pueden ser las alternativas:

    * Debian

    * Gentoo

    * Fedora

    * Slackware

¿Porqué debería cambiar a Gentoo y no a los demás distros?  :Question: 

No me interesan los paquetes que traigan, solamente que tengan buenos repositorios y no estén lentos como los de Ubuntu. Tampoco quiero que traigan un escritorio y que el sistema dependa de él o esté super-configurado, como en Ubuntu y Suse.   :Surprised: 

La verdad quisiera algo más para expertos, sin tantos programas gráficos y que se use el CLI.

No me digan que vaya a DistroWatch, quiero saber la opinón de los demás.   :Razz: 

Se me olvidaba. No soy tan newbie, se algunos comandos y algunas cosas básicas de *nix-GNU/Linux.  :Wink: 

Merci.  :Wink: 

----------

## lanshor

Me gustó la idea de instalarla paso a paso sin modo gráfico y entender que es lo que estaba haciendo.

La libertad para no usar programas compilados con miles de opciones que no voy a usar y ajustarlos yo mismo a mis necesidades.

Adaptar los binarios resultantes perfectamente a tu máquina.

Portage. La comunidad. Etc.

Lo más importante para mi es todo lo que he aprendido por usarla día y noche durante tanto tiempo.

Si lo que quieres es un sistema operativo totalmente personalizado y adaptado a ti, gentoo es la respuesta  :Wink:  .

----------

## pacho2

Lo que más me gusta es portage. Tienes muchísima "elasticidad" en la gestión de paquetes, puedes poner las versiones que quieras y combinarlas como mejor te convengan.

Saludos

PD: Si te quieres quedar en las fáciles, yo añadiría Mandriva 2007 (cuando salga) a tu lista  :Wink: 

----------

## X.Cyclop

 *lanshor wrote:*   

> Me gustó la idea de instalarla paso a paso sin modo gráfico y entender que es lo que estaba haciendo.

 

No sabía que Gentoo tenía instalador gráfico.   :Surprised: 

 *Quote:*   

> Si lo que quieres es un sistema operativo totalmente personalizado y adaptado a ti, gentoo es la respuesta  .

 

Eso es también lo que buscaba. No me gusta que ya venga todo configurado y que yo tenga que cambiar todo lo que no me gusta.

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> PD: Si te quieres quedar en las fáciles, yo añadiría Mandriva 2007 (cuando salga) a tu lista 

 

La verdad no. Quisiera algo más avanzado.  :Smile: 

Bien, ahora yo les hago una pregunta. Como todas las cosas, tienen sus pro's y contras. Según vi, una de las desventajas de Gentoo es que tardas mucho en compilar los paquetes. 

¿Cómo cuánto tardaría en compilar todo Gentoo con KDE (ya con KDevelop, Amarok, Kaffeine y todo lo que trae)? Tengo 2.4Ghz, Pentium 4 y 512Mb de RAM.

Supongo que el GCC/G++ ya viene con Gentoo, si no como se compilan las cosas.  :Smile: 

Gracias.Last edited by X.Cyclop on Wed Sep 06, 2006 5:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

El sueño me impide extenderme mucho. Seré breve:

-Su documentación. Es la mejor sin discusión, no añadiré un "probablemente" porque estoy seguro de que lo es.

-Su gestor de paquetes me parece el mejor de todos (si quieres añadele un "posiblemente"). Con leer su manual sabrás por qué.

-Es de la que más paquetes disponibles tiene, y sobretodo, la que tiene versiones más actuales de ellos.

-Su politica: No te trata como tonto, no te impone cosas y sobretodo, no es talibán con las licencias, dando ebuilds para cosas libres o propietarias.

-Sistema 100% personalizado. Todo está a tu gusto. No hay nada en el sistema que no controles.

-Su comunidad. Elige un foro o lista la azar, leer los 10 primeros mensajes y pilla la idea.

-Optimización, aunque esto no lo considero tan importante.

Sobre la prgunta que planteas, no hay respuesta. Depende de de muchos factores: La velocidad del disco duro, el sistema de ficheros, el CPU, la conexion a internet, los CFLAGS que ueses, las "USES" que ueses (valga la redundancia), el método que ueses para instalar KDE....

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bien, ahora yo les hago una pregunta. Como todas las cosas, tienen sus pro's y contras. Según vi, una de las desventajas de Gentoo es que tardas mucho en compilar los paquetes. 
> 
> 

 

Pero una vez que lo tienes instalado ya no tienes ese problema, tranquilo que no estaras con un emerge permanente en el fondo de tus procesos  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: [/quote]

----------

## X.Cyclop

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> -Su documentación. Es la mejor sin discusión, no añadiré un "probablemente" porque estoy seguro de que lo es.
> 
> 

 

Ya veo. La de Ubuntu es muy corta y la de Suse demasiado extensa, como para leértela en unos meses.   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> -Su gestor de paquetes me parece el mejor de todos (si quieres añadele un "posiblemente"). Con leer su manual sabrás por qué.

 

No puedo hablar de Portage porque no lo vi, pero sí del Synaptic y YaST. El YaST es muy bueno, solo que tarda unos minutos en ejecutarse. El Synaptic se ejecuta rápido pero le faltan funciones (algunas de búsqueda de paquetes MUY necesarias).

 *Quote:*   

> -Es de la que más paquetes disponibles tiene, y sobretodo, la que tiene versiones más actuales de ellos.

 

Como dije, los paquetes no me interesan mucho, pero las actualizaciones sí.   :Very Happy:  No me creerías que apenas hace unos días salió el *.deb del Amarok 1.4.X, y esta versión se liberó hace mucho. En Suse, nunca habían actualizaciones. jaja

 *Quote:*   

> -Su politica: No te trata como tonto, no te impone cosas y sobretodo, no es talibán con las licencias, dando ebuilds para cosas libres o propietarias.

 

Qué bueno. Suse a toda costa te "imponía" KDE, como el YaST está en Qt... Y Ubuntu te imponía Gnome, está en GTK+, el Synaptic se veía horrible en KDE.

 *Quote:*   

> -Sistema 100% personalizado. Todo está a tu gusto. No hay nada en el sistema que no controles.

 

Eso me gusta.  :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> -Su comunidad. Elige un foro o lista la azar, leer los 10 primeros mensajes y pilla la idea.

 

Hasta a los de inglés les entiendo (y eso que no se hablar bien inglés)...   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> -Optimización, aunque esto no lo considero tan importante.

 

Mientras no esté tan lento como Suse, y no tarde tanto en apagarse/reiniciarse como Ubuntu, me conformo.  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Pero una vez que lo tienes instalado ya no tienes ese problema, tranquilo que no estaras con un emerge permanente en el fondo de tus procesos 
> 
> 

 

Pero ¿cómo cuánto tardaría? ¿Más de 8 horas?  :Question: 

----------

## Stolz

Sí, mas de 8 horas creo que sí. Ten en cuenta que instalar KDE entero es una animalada. Seguramente existan cosas que no necesites, como programas científicos, juegos para niños, programas de accesibilidad o suites ofimáticas. Te recomiendo instalar solo los programas que necesites, siguiendo la guia oficial http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

----------

## X.Cyclop

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Sí, mas de 8 horas creo que sí. Ten en cuenta que instalar KDE entero es una animalada. Seguramente existan cosas que no necesites, como programas científicos, juegos para niños, programas de accesibilidad o suites ofimáticas. Te recomiendo instalar solo los programas que necesites, siguiendo la guia oficial http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  Qué locura...

Lo único que necesito es:

Un editor (Kate), reproductor de audio (Amarok), reproductor de video (Kaffeine), un IDE para C/C++ (KDevelop), un visor de imágenes (Gwenview), un file manager (Konqueror), un navegador (Firefox), visor de PDFs y CHMs y -talvez- una suite ofimática (¿OOo, KOffice...?).   :Smile: 

Más las librerías de Qt y los paquetes-base que KDE (3.5 o la última versión) necesite. 

¿Cuánto tiempo es más o menos para eso?

----------

## lanshor

Aunque quites cosas tardará bastante, ten paciencia y tendrás recompensa   :Cool: 

La primera vez es más aburrido porque al no tener el entorno gráfico funcionando casi no puedes hacer nada, después compilar no es tan pesado porque sigues usando el ordenador como si nada.

----------

## ekz

*incluso podrías instalar KDE con los binarios precompilados que trae el CD de paquetes   :Very Happy: 

----------

## X.Cyclop

 *lanshor wrote:*   

> Aunque quites cosas tardará bastante, ten paciencia y tendrás recompensa 

 

Me gustó esa frase.  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> *incluso podrías instalar KDE con los binarios precompilados que trae el CD de paquetes 

 

¿Pero tardaría lo mismo?  :Question: 

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre hacer un ./configure && make && sudo make install a compilar con Gentoo (supongo que con emerge)?  :Question: 

----------

## pacho2

 *X.Cyclop wrote:*   

>  *lanshor wrote:*   Aunque quites cosas tardará bastante, ten paciencia y tendrás recompensa  
> 
> Me gustó esa frase. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   *incluso podrías instalar KDE con los binarios precompilados que trae el CD de paquetes  
> ...

 

Tardaría muchísisisismo menos (dixit Papuchi   :Very Happy:  ), pero claro, no pierdes el encanto de compilarlo  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## X.Cyclop

Bueno, entonces me espero más tiempo y compilo todo.  :Smile: 

1 pregunta más y ya.  :Embarassed: 

1) ¿Qué documentación tengo que leer? Esta o esta  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo is built around free software and doesn't hide from its users what is beneath the hood

 

 :Cool: 

----------

## ekz

 *X.Cyclop wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) ¿Qué documentación tengo que leer? Esta o esta  
> 
> 

 

Esta dice "Welcome to the Gentoo Linux 2006.1 Handbooks. These handbooks are released together with the Gentoo Linux releases and contain the necessary installation instructions to install Gentoo Linux 2006.1 without an internet connection."  :Very Happy: 

Depende de como tengas pensado instalarlo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stolz

y si las prefieres en español, remplaza en la URL /en/ por /es/ y listo  :Smile: 

----------

## X.Cyclop

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Depende de como tengas pensado instalarlo  

 

De la mejor manera.  :Mr. Green: 

Si es que hay un "minimal-CD", me lo bajo para que me instale los requisitos mínimos y ya después me bajo y compilo todo lo que necesite (KDE...).

----------

## Stolz

 *X.Cyclop wrote:*   

>  *ekz wrote:*   Depende de como tengas pensado instalarlo   
> 
> De la mejor manera. 
> 
> Si es que hay un "minimal-CD", me lo bajo para que me instale los requisitos mínimos y ya después me bajo y compilo todo lo que necesite (KDE...).

 

En ese caso, el enlace adecuado es el segundo

----------

## Sparkster

Yo me pasé a gentoo por razones históricas xD

Empecé usando linux hace bastantes años, allá por 2000, y por aquel entonces tiraba de mandrake. Era realmente frustrante ver que no podías instalar nada, porque todo lo que intentabas compilar daba problemas de dependencias por todas partes, y no tenía ningún sistema de gestión de paquetes tipo portage (al menos no que yo supiera por aquel entonces).

Lo intenté con debian, pero no era suficientemente enterado como para instalarla bien, así que metí una knoppix. Estuve con ella hasta que adquirí la suficiente experiencia y entonces metí una debian. Me gustó mucho el apt, no sólo para instalar, sino también para mantener el sistema.

Tiempo después, cuando conocí gentoo, me enamoré de portage. La verdad es que no tengo la distro porque "compilas todo específicamente" y esas cosas, porque a la hora de la verdad me trae más quebraderos de cabeza que soluciones, pero el portage es genial, es muy completo, está muy bien estructurado, funciona de maravilla... Es muy cómodo gestionar el sistema, ya que todos los scripts son muy claros. La documentación es una verdadera delicia, y el hecho de no tener nada que no sepas que está instalado es un buen punto a favor de los sistemas lo más minimalistas posibles.

----------

## aj2r

Pues yo empecé con gentoo por la optimización   :Laughing:   Tenía (y tengo) un k6-2 en el que no podía ver pelis en divx a pantalla completa sin tirones, por entonces usaba mandrake (que era la única compilada para i586, todas las demás para i386) y windows. Un día descubrí gentoo, la probé, compilé todo mi sistema optimizado para mi k6-2 con las instrucciones 3DNow, y si que se notó, era la primera vez que ví una peli de 2 horas y media a pantalla completa en mi ordenador.

Y eso de elegir una distro u otra, "tampoco importa mucho", todas son GNU/Linux y lo que puedas tener o hacer en una lo puedes tener o hacer en otra. Yo uso gentoo principalmente por portage, me encuentro agusto con su forma de trabajar (aunque hay algunas cosas por pulir).

----------

## Noss

GEntoo es la reostia de buena. Primero compias todo tu a tu medida, con lo que los binarios al final ocuparan menos espacio y se ejecutarán más rápido... Como bien se ha dicho, la documentacion es alucinante, la comunidad igual, sino mira este foro.... En fin todo son ventajas, como única desventaja que se le puede decir, es que has de compilar todo, pero esto solo se hace una vez, y con los ordenadores de hoy en día no lleva tanto tiempo. Lo que más tiempo llevará será emerger las kde o el gnome... lo demás no tanto, y mientras lo haces puedes seguir usando el ordenador. Y si como cada vez viene siendo más común, dispones de un dual core, la compilación no la veo nada probemática...

Aaah y lo que no esté en el portage (pocas cosas), se consiguen ebuilds para instalarlas así que no hay problemas

P.D. Una vez tengas todo el sistema a tu gusto, puedes generar los binarios y guardarlos en una partición o en un cd dvd. Con lo que si decides reinstalar algo ya no tardas nada, al no tener que volver a compilar. Es lo que se conoce hacer un repositorio, yo lo he hecho y va de lujo, pues todo sigue optimizado para tu máquina....

un saludoª!

----------

## gringo

flexibilidad y personalización. El concepto USE fue lo primero que mas me llamó la atención.

saluetes

----------

## ZaiPower

Buenas:

Yo he tenido instaladas antes de Gentoo (que uso en el curre y en casa) Slackware, Mandrake y durante bastante tiempo Debian.

El principal problema de las distribuciones con paquetes compilados (rpm o deb) es que para instalar algo necesitas el paquete para tu distribución y versión concreta de Linux. 

Esto acaba llevando a situaciones del tipo: para instalar el paquete A, me pide la librería libZ versión 0.6.8 o superior pero yo tengo instalada la versión 0.5.5, de la cual dependen otros muchos programas.  Total para instalar el paquete A tengo que desmontar medio sistema a menos que Debian, Mandrake, Suse ... etc se hayan molestado en empaquetarlo para mi versión de Linux particular.

¿No sería mucho más sencillo que si el software existe para Linux, lo instalas y punto? Yo tengo linux en mi ordenador, ¿por qué tengo que depender del empaquetador?  Esto de "lo instalas y punto" es precisamente Portage.  Si existe el software para Linux, tienes un 99% de posibilidades de que lo puedas compilar sin caer en el "infierno de las dependencias".

Cuando llevas con una distro varios años (y que dure) acabas por tenerla bastante personalizada con, por ejemplo, paquetes de repositorios no oficiales y el cristo de las dependencias de paquetes binarios es mejor evitarlo.

Sobre el tiempo de compilación yo no me preocuparía porque:

- Puedes compilar mientras estás usando el equipo sin problemas (Portage utiliza una prioridad baja)

- A menos que padezcas de "versionitis" la mayor parte del tiempo estás usando el ordenador, no instalando software.

Como desventaja de Gentoo, pues que no te autodetecta el hardware y que en 45 minutos no tendrás un sistema funcionando, como si lo tendrías con Mandriva o Suse.  De todas formas si tienes experiencia en Linux (y algo de tiempo) tampoco debería de ser un problema.

----------

## Zagloj

¿Por qué gentoo?, porque me proporcionó más facilidades, yo comencé con Debian woody, lo único complejo que le encontré (también Debian tiene buenos docs) era configurar las X, y su "estabilidad", más bien diría que estaba ya obsoleta en el 2001, y por unas cosas acabé probando Slackware, me encantó y me encanta, sólo no me gusta de ella su falta de repositorios, por lo demás es genial, pero faltan aplicaciones.

 Finalmente probé Gentoo, hará como un año (compré un amd64 y llevaba meses con el gusanillo de esa distro que te la montas tú tipo bricomanía  :Razz: ), desde entonces no puedo pensar en volver a otra, si bien en mi portátil tengo Debian, pero porque es un portátil y no una parrilla, jeje, es una distro para mí muy sencilla y rápida de instalar (sobre todo si dispones de banda ancha), además de sencilla administración; pero Gentoo se administra con más sencillez y sobre todo transparencia, además tiene una buena detección de hardware, al menos a mi parecer, hay muchas cosas que sólo ella me ha detectado y, como no, la documentación y la comunidad, casi todos mis problemas los he resuelto por mí mismo mirando en la wiki y los doc.

 Eso sí, aún le tengo ganas a una *BSD, ya caerá un día que me pille una máquina viejita para instalarla sin las X.  :Smile: 

Pd Y quizás un día le eche un vistazo a Gobolinux, pero dudo que haya una distro que pueda cumplir mejor mis exigencias que gentoo.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  Eso sí, aún le tengo ganas a una *BSD

 

je, pues  no hay escusa  :Razz: 

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Phenax

Hola, excusar mi español pobre. 

Tengo gusto que Gentoo permite que lo modifiques para requisitos particulares de la fuente. El tiempo que toma para compilar un uso puede ser largo pero lo vale. También tiene muchos usos actualizados. He aprendido tanto de Gentoo, más entonces cualquier otro Linux.

----------

## Soul Lost

Mi respuesta:

- Flexibilidad

- Portage

- Comunidad

- Documentación

- Aprendizaje

- Y claro,   :Razz:  dolores de cabeza de vez en cuando   :Smile: 

Si estás seguro de entrarle, revisa bien la documentación para no liarte demasiado y agarrar un disgusto grande   :Laughing: ..

A todo esto, yo llevo 2 años usandola y no me arrepiento   :Razz: 

Saludos!!

----------

## X.Cyclop

Bueno.

Como ven, ya lo bajé pero tengo un problema con el teclado, espero solucionarlo.  :Smile: 

Gracias.  :Wink: 

----------

## 2uncas

Hola, mi opinión coincide con la mayoría de usuarios. Con Gentoo he aprendido Linux, con el resto de distribuciones (Debian y Slack no las he probado lo suficiente) instalaba y las usaba al estilo Windows. El Portage de Gentoo es una maravilla, el "aptitude" o "apt"  son buenos pero no llegan al mismo nivel, dependen mucho de las "sources" que tengas en el fichero "sources.list" para poder encontrar paquetes a instalar (esto en las distribuciones basadas en Debian). Las basadas en RPM (hace tiempo que no las pruebo) tenía muchos errores cuando instalaba con las dependencias.

Mi duda es si es recomendable para cualquier máquina, me explico: Al hacer una actualización del sistema (emerge -e system ó emerge -e world) por ejemplo cuando actualizas a Gentoo 2006.1 y GCC 4.1.1, el equipo tarda horas en terminar, creo que para un portátil es demasiado tiempo dedicado a ello, no se si alguien me puede aconsejar en este tema pero se lo agradecería, estoy pensando en cambiar de distribución en los centrinos.

----------

## Stolz

Por el portátil no te preocupes, peocupate por ti. Si no eliges Gentoo para un portátil, que sea porque ese portátil tarda en compilar más tiempo del que estás dispuesto a esperar, no porque ese tiempo sea perjudicial para el portátil. No se de donde se saca la gente que compilar es malo para los portátiles, en todo caso es malo para la batería si no lo enchufas, porque se agota antes, pero te aseguro que no perjudica en nada al procesador. Es como decir que enfriar es malo para una nevera, o que calentar es malo para una estufa,  si ahn sido diseñados para ello.

Decide si las ventanjas de usar Gentoo en el portátil compensan los tiempos de espera, es tu decisión personal. Recuerda que puedes reducir esos tiempos con ccache, distcc, o compartiendo archivos binarios.

Por cierto, a un "emerge -e" no se le puede llamar actualización del sistema  :Wink: 

Saludozzzzzzzzz

----------

## 2uncas

Gracias por la respuesta, me refería a la batería como bien me explicas, aunque con quitarla se soluciona.

Una cosa, he visto que hay diferencias en unas distribuiciones ej,: Ubuntu en la compilación del Kernel se pueden modificar valores de la frecuencia de la CPU, etc... que en Gento no tiene o no se como ponerselas, es decir, ¿ hay que bajarse algún parche en concreto para ellas ?. Normalmente el kernel que pongo es el "gentoo-sources"

Gracias.

----------

## Stolz

No hay que poner ningún parche, el escalado de frecuencia viene en el Kernel "de serie". Como siempre, lo tienes todo explicado en la documentación oficial de Gentoo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/power-management-guide.xml

Si tienes dudas o problemas, mejor abre un hilo nuevo para que lo vea más gente.

Saludozzzzzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

Yo tengo gentoo en el portátil también  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## 2uncas

Gracias, así lo haré.

Ahora no recuerdo exactamente las opciones que no veo en el kernel de Gentoo, en casa lo miro y abro un nuevo hilo si es necesario.

Saludos.

----------

## capira

Pues yo me cambié a Gentoo desde Suse porque se me rompió el HD del portátil y era la única distribución que me permitía compilar con cierta comodida el kernel e instalarlo sin apenas conocimientos de lo que estaba haciendo y arrancar gentoo desde mi disco USB.

Luego descubrí los USE y entonces decidí que no me cambiaba por nada del mundo (Aunque mi compañero de despacho tiene como lema "Life is too short to run Gentoo")

Realmente, lo que me gusta es el tema de la actualización. He sufrido mucho con SuSE cuando quería instalar un programa que no venía con la distribución y cuando utilicé Ubuntu (que te recomiendo sin dudarlo si no quieres compilar) lo que no me gustaba era eso de la coletilla i586 ... i686 ... x86 porque al final no sabía si instalaba lo que debía o no.

Algunos datos:

Tengo Gentoo instalado en un portátil: Pentium-4 2Ghz, 768 Mb, 20Gb HD. Se tarda en tener el sistema instalado y configurado un par de días (no sólo hay que mirar el tiempo de compilación, hay que leer los manuales, decidir la configuración ...). Lo que hice fue pensar que software quería tener instalado, busqué los paquetes y lance el emerge antes de irme a la cama  :Very Happy: .

No te recomiendo que instales KDE al completo si realmente vas a trabajar con Gentoo porque cuando actualizas, normalmente actualizas paquetes que jamás usarás. Yo sólo tengo instalado de KDE lo que realmente utilizo. Hago 'emerge -vp kdebase-meta' y apunto lo que voy a instalar y así con todos los 'meta' de KDE.

Mucho ánimo y dale caña!

----------

## 2uncas

He abierto este hilo para explicar mejor el problema:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-497714.html

En resumen es que hay opciones del kernel que no aparecen eal compilar el kernel de Gentoo, y prefiero Gentoo a cualquier otra distribución, por muchos motivos, pero en este tema no veo hasta ahora como "meterle mano", me falta compilar el kernel con las opciones de ACPI activadas que hasta ahora me ralentizaban la máquina, como comento el el hilo.

Gracias.

----------

## NoelSv

 :Surprised:   Una pregunta Interesante...yo vengo de usar Mandrake, Ubuntu, Debian, Suse, Fedora, hasta distribuciones no-linux FreeBSD (Una Piedra) ... en fin he andado buscando por todos lados la distribucion que se adapte a mis necesidades, desquiciado por que todas las distribuciones al final llegan a lo mismo me decidi a instalar gentoo aunque me habian dicho que cuando lo terminara de instalar ya habria otra version cosa que fue muy cierta por que empece a instalar la version anterior a la 2006.1 y termine instalando esta ultima, la cosa fue que me tarde como una semana instalandolo y pues dire que ahora me siento satisfecho que hasta decidi unirme a la comunidad he aprendido muchas cosas nuevas y pues gracias a quienes quiera que sean los iluminados que estan trabajando en el proyecto...

Saludos desde El Salvador   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MarcosLuis

Ya he usado varias coko Knoppix, Mandrake,Kubuntu, Debian y todas lo que hacen es darme dolores y mas dolores de cabeza,yo no he logrado todavia instalar Gentoo, cuando lo haga, GOOD BYE  a todas las otras.Espero que todos ustedes me ayuden con esta meta.

Gracias y saludos

----------

## matasanos

mira yo llevo apenas una semana con gentoo .........  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:  Y NO LO CAMBIO POR NADA

como tu yo ya habia estado durante meses en ubuntu . . . . suse. . . y nada....GENTOO RULES ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

 :Razz:   :Razz:  dale la oportunidad....el emerge es lo mejor que existe. . . ni apt, , , aptitude , , , yum , , nada el emerge no lo supera nadie

por cierto tambien probe centOS . . .porque como se habla mucho y demas.....pues nada ...sigo con gentoo  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## MarcosLuis

Ya tomo la palabra, ya estoy probando en estos momentos que Gentoo es lo mejor.

----------

